# Arlingon, TX #DH302 Baby Male GSD Blak/Tan



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Found as a stray. Intake 3-10 available 3-13. Looks 12-14 weeks old.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Arlington Animal Services
1000 S.E. Green Oaks Blvd.
Arlington, Tx 76018

Mail Stop 52-0100
P. O. Box 90231
Arlington, Texas 76004-3231

Phone: 817-459-5898
Fax: 817-459-5698


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang pictures!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

lol..........I use photobucket


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

There are at least 4 more Shepherds at this same shelter. I don't know if I should list them all or not! There are so many! The poor things!


----------



## beauswatch (Jun 8, 2008)

Pure puppy love... I just know he will be saved.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

How did a baby end up at the shelter?! I just don't understand it... I've seen a ton of posts from TX here lately...


----------

